
8 Reasons Why Code Breaks - wrechen
https://www.git-tower.com/blog/reasons-why-code-breaks/
======
Finnucane
Add also "code is not documented"? While that by itself may not cause bugs,
but will certainly make life more difficult for users and maintainers, esp. if
they are not the original author.

